# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Who's your clan? (or not)

## Sgtredleg

Howdy all, 
We'll probably all be out there foraging for ouselves at some point in the not to distant future. So who is it with? Are you going out with immediate family? Maybe some friends that you can trust, (usually only a few of those in a lifetime). Or are you a loner who can take on the challenge by themself?  :EEK!: 

I'm most likely going to be with immediate family, at least we know what to expect from each other. That, to me, means alot, and short of a trained combat team you probably can't do much better. :Wink:

----------


## Smok

I would like very much to have a Tribe but all my people are gone . My mother lives here with me, but she is on dialysis three times a week .She has told me to go on with out her , she dose not want to stop me from trying if things GO BAD here . But she Will Go weather she likes it or not for as lone as she can. My friends ...well.. They do not think that anything can or will ever happen Y2K never did so every thing else is a joke now I cannot even talk to them about stocking up or practicing skills ...and ..all of you are wolfs and  as so you are far more socical then I , for I'm really  a Bear.... :Frown:   Oh well  :Big Grin:  That is just me , But I am here for all of you... but I am very very far away so good luck to you all...Smok

----------


## spiritman

my younger brother, if he's available, or the current girl, if she's willing. jk.... but seriously really... jk.... but really...

----------


## Rick

There is some discussion along these lines in this thread: 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...read.php?t=977

I think it's pretty close anyway. Similar thoughts. 

Family first for me. I'm fortunate to have my immediate family in the vicinity so my "clan" is my clan. My youngest son has some excellent survival skills because he practices them more often than my oldest. Anyone else that we can link up with.

----------


## Bladesypher

Probably my friends, My family aren't interested in the same kinda thing as me.

----------


## Rick

Let trouble come knockin' and you can bet who they'll call on. :O)

----------


## Beo

My family will come cause they know my son and I can and will provide for them, three close friends who are good in the forests as well... and a few from here that are close are welcome to join. No natural or elected leader just everyone doing what needs to be done.

----------


## trax

Well, I'm gonna ask Nell if spiritman was right in that other thread and she's gonna "take advantage" of me...whoooo hooo, bring on the disasters!!!!

----------


## nell67

I'm there trax!!!!!!!

----------


## trax

I may have to prepetrate some manner of global catastrophe in order to facilitate this meeting...

(quick inventory check: lighter? check, folding knife? check, rope? check, chewing gum? check)

Yep, I'm ready to take on some world power type governments.

----------


## Rick

There they go with that salacious banter again. Incorrigible! tsk, tsk, tsk.

----------


## nell67

> I may have to prepetrate some manner of global catastrophe in order to facilitate this meeting...
> 
> (quick inventory check: lighter? check, folding knife? check, rope? check, chewing gum? check)
> 
> Yep, I'm ready to take on some world power type governments.


All right,if thats what it takes :Big Grin:  I'll be waiting!

----------


## trax

> There they go with that salacious banter again. Incorrigible! tsk, tsk, tsk.



I'm never sure if I shoud scorn you for your jealousy  :Big Grin: or pity you for your loneliness. :Big Grin:  Hey, Beo's starting a new country, maybe you can sign up...LOLOLOL. I'm pretty sure it's only salacious if one party to the conversation is in agreement with it, no?

----------


## Rick

Well, either way I'm convince I'll get no pity from Nell or Owl Girl. I tried. I really tried. I thought I had you all set up but Nnnoooooooo. So, I'm going to run on the independent ticket for a place in Beowulfisiana or however he spelled it. Then, Wuwaahhaaaaaaaaaa. Miny Me time!

----------


## Beo

You can't spell it you can't live there!!! Off with his head!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Man, not only is everyone pickin' on me but I'm having a tough time with my memory. And another thing. I'm having a tough time with my memory.

----------


## Beo

Frog lick'n and shroom eat'n will fix that.  :Big Grin:  By the way is that wolf avatar ya got there or a Husky?
Whatever clan Owl Girl goin to I'm following  :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

> Frog lick'n and shroom eat'n will fix that.  By the way is that wolf avatar ya got there or a Husky?
> Whatever clan Owl Girl koins I'm following


Uh oh Owl_Girl,better keep your eye on this one LOL!

----------


## Beo

Trax has your tail... ahh er, trail and we'll meet up in the middle  :Big Grin:  ...lol...

----------


## beerrunner13

For me it would be my younger brother,former Marine so he is of course a rifleman but also an EMT,welder and fair mechinic,along with his 2 teenage sons[slave labor] and daughterto assist my wife who also has first aid training'as well as knows her stuff about canning,sewing and is learning woodcraft and farming from me, I have a back ground in farming/ranching as well as a few building trades and have lived in the woods or an farms all my life.  I think our skills compliment each other fairly well.  My brother in I are relocateing to diffrent locations me to MT and him in east TN so we will have each others fall back positions in a SHTF scenerio

----------


## nell67

> Trax has your tail... ahh er, trail and we'll meet up in the middle  ...lol...


You know it! :Big Grin:

----------


## FVR

My Clan = my family.  We'll do just fine, the woman, the kids, the dogs, and me.

----------


## WildGoth

i have no one around here who is real into it as me they al think im crazy or are like whatever

----------


## RaymondPeter

Family/extended family...

----------


## owl_girl

> Whatever clan Owl Girl goin to I'm following


Whatever clan?  HmmmPerfect, Ill tell the rest of the clan of warrior women I found another slave. And once Ive accumulated enough slaves we can finally pursue our destiny to take over whatevers left of this god-forsaken planet MWAHAHAHA. Just kidding, you can trust me  :Big Grin: . I really am innocent just like everyone believes (insert evil grin here)

----------


## Stealth

looks like youre going to have some competition with my pillaging-and-marauding-man-only clan, owl girl.

----------


## owl_girl

> looks like youre going to have some competition with my pillaging-and-marauding-man-only clan, owl girl.


HA! Your clan will soon be serving us along with the rest of our stock. Disobedience will not be tolerated. You would be most wise to surrender now.

----------


## nell67

> HA! Your clan will soon be serving us along with the rest of our stock. Disobedience will not be tolerated. You would be most wise to surrender now.


You tell him Qwl_Girl!!

----------


## spiritman

> Whatever clan?  HmmmPerfect, Ill tell the rest of the clan of warrior women I found another slave. And once Ive accumulated enough slaves we can finally pursue our destiny to take over whatevers left of this god-forsaken planet MWAHAHAHA. Just kidding, you can trust me . I really am innocent just like everyone believes (insert evil grin here)


Holy crap owlgirl! That's the creepiest thing I've ever heard! If it was anyone but the sweet little owlgirl saying it I would've just blown it off as another wackjob but.... YIKES!  :EEK!:

----------


## owl_girl

> Holy crap owlgirl! That's the creepiest thing I've ever heard! If it was anyone but the sweet little owlgirl saying it I would've just blown it off as another wackjob but.... YIKES!



So dos that mean you surrender?
Sorry I kinda have a demented sense of humor.

----------


## spiritman

I think... I am still running away!!! Can't catch spiritman!

----------


## owl_girl

Dont you know you should always back away slowly? Running triggers a predatory response.

----------


## spiritman

I did. I did. I did. I just got that part over very quickly

----------


## bladefrenzy

My Clan is my family, I'd sneak off with Beerrunners clan if we were closer. 
Me, the Wife who is pretty prepared herself (quite the markswoman, and a real toughie) Daughter, grandbaby and son-in-law if he keeps his mouth shut and carries stuff,lol.  He's a farmer, so he would probably come in handy. Next would be a couple of close friends and their wives, both guys former military as well and both survivors .

----------


## Proud American

Id take  my family too. Not alot of Survival skills but with the Ranger Handbook that i got for Christmas and a few well placed hasty ambushes(Rangers Lead Te Way!) My Family and Extended Fam ( cant forget them) well soon rid whats left of those Owl Girl Amazons in litle time ( Plus Owl Girls in Alaska im in CA not much chance of us runnin into each others. Plus we have a good suply of food that we can use until we get the crops goin

----------


## owl_girl

Actually I spent the last few years in Minnesota and Wisconsin. I travel  :Big Grin:

----------


## carcajou garou

My family is my own, but I am Bear clan and show hospitality and in turn am shown hospitality by my "clan" members.

----------


## wareagle69

preacher man says its the end of time and the mississippi rivers going dry
the intrest is up and the stock markets down and you only get mugged if you go down town
i live back in the woods you see just the woman the kids and the dogs and me
i gotta shotgun and a rifle and a four whell drive cuz a country boy can survive
cuz ya can't starve us out and you cant't make us run

 fvr take it..

----------


## Rick

Doc up the prescription did he?

----------


## beerrunner13

> My Clan is my family, I'd sneak off with Beerrunners clan if we were closer. 
> Me, the Wife who is pretty prepared herself (quite the markswoman, and a real toughie) Daughter, grandbaby and son-in-law if he keeps his mouth shut and carries stuff,lol.  He's a farmer, so he would probably come in handy. Next would be a couple of close friends and their wives, both guys former military as well and both survivors .


BF , You can head this way but if TSHTF  I would most likely be heading your direction, FL is not the place to be,

----------


## bladefrenzy

I'll be looking for ya bro!

----------


## Sourdough

"Harley The Wonderdog", He has never meet a squirrel he could not eat raw, less the tail.
Maybe I'll be able to barter something for a good women. Or maybe a "bad" women.

----------


## Elkchsr

I'd take whom ever wanted to trek into the wilds

If the same amount go then as go now, I'll be on my own

Personally, I would disappear to be on my own and become as Stalking Wolf in Tom Browns books...  :Smile:

----------


## granite

2 years ago while in the woods in winter I came across a lost couple.  They requested my help in getting them to safety.  I agreed.

That decision nearly cost me my life, I should have left them there to die.   Think long and hard before you help anyone.  Your first priority should be your own health and safety, then the safety of your group and then anyone else.

----------


## Rick

I do like your order of priorities.

----------


## Beo

Since I'm a slave to Owl Girl tell me what ya need baby... I gotcha covered  :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

LOL @ Beo!

----------


## owl_girl

> Since I'm a slave to Owl Girl tell me what ya need baby... I gotcha covered


lol now theres an intelligent guy  :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

Best to make him your personal slave owl_girl,since he was the smart one and gave in first,he will be the loyal one :Big Grin:

----------


## owl_girl

LOL good point

----------


## Rick

Pssst. Guys. I think they're taken prisoners. Let's walk out backwards so they think we're coming in.

----------


## nell67

Chicken Rick? Are ya scared yet?? you should be!

----------


## nell67

> Pssst. Guys. I think they're taken prisoners. Let's walk out backwards so they think we're coming in.


Prisoners? no,prisoners have rights,slaves,and only the personal slaves have rights.

----------


## Beo

Owl Girl I'm your personal slave... anyting ya want  :Wink:

----------


## commoguy

well one of my buddies whom id have linked up with passed away two years ago but my cousin(army like me), and my family (especially my old man....he loves the outdoors and taught me what i know)

----------


## Riverrat

I am lucky in that sense, I have moved back to where my family is, they are all outdoors types. They hunt fish and gather what is nesscary to get by on. Most have big gardens, and all one has to do is ask for help, and it is there. So my clan is my family and friends in the community where I live.

----------


## buttercup

My plan is to hunker down and stay put as long as possible. Our house is situated where most of the locals don't even know where it is or that it exist. I like it that way; low profile.
I would want my husband (he's bossy and contrary at times but knows a lot and is very useful), my younger son (who is very much getting ready for WTSHTF and a very good hunter with a lot of common sense) and his wife who is training to be a medic and has youth and strength on her side while mine is diminishing somewhat). They have four boys - strong fellows - who are twins, 18, middle boy, 14, and a youngster who is nine. 
I also would like daughter and her husband since he has highest IQ I know of in this area, blueprinting, building and creating experience, plumbing experience, never found anything he couldn't do if he put his mind to it and is also a EMT. 
All mentioned above are within 15 miles of me and could get here to us if they had to, I hope.
Now that is what I would expect at the beginning. 
If things got worse, granddaughters and their mother (ex-daughter-in-law)who live in another state would certainly be welcome and wanted but might depend if they could find a way to get here. Although I love them dearly, I would take care of self-preservation first and wouldn't leave my hill if it were unsafe to go or send any others after them. 
That sounds horrible hard-hearted and cold and would break my heart but possibly life could become that way if things got so bad that it was not safe to go out and still survive the chaos . . .   :Frown:

----------


## Rick

> my husband (he's bossy and contrary at times but knows a lot and is very useful)


Well, if the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy. :Big Grin:

----------


## Ken

> Well, if the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy.


* must know from experience *

----------


## buttercup

> Well, if the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy.



He is ...............he's handier than a pocket on a shirt. Real useful.

----------


## crashdive123

> ***snip.  That sounds horrible hard-hearted and cold and would break my heart but possibly life could become that way if things got so bad that it was not safe to go out and still survive the chaos . . .


Doesn't sound horrible hard-hearted or cold.  After all it IS about survival.  If they are survival minded, they will make it your way, and if not, there was probably nothing you could do anyway.

----------


## Rick

I don't know. I don't see life the way many appear to on here. I think if something really bad happens we'll see the majority of the folks pitching in the help each other out. City or country. Doesn't matter. There will be a few bad guys but there are today anyway. There are places I won't go even armed right now and I sure won't do it if something happens. All the bunker down, Idaho compound folks scare me more than anything.

Look back at Katrina and what happened there. Most folks tried really hard to help each other. There were some crazies there. There were some gun toting fools. And Lord knows they made the nightly news. But for the most part folks were trying to help each other.

----------


## crashdive123

I don't disagree with that assessment at all.

----------


## buttercup

> Doesn't sound horrible hard-hearted or cold.  After all it IS about survival.  If they are survival minded, they will make it your way, and if not, there was probably nothing you could do anyway.




AHHhhhh, but grandma would cry any way.........necessary for survival or not.

----------


## BENESSE

This topic is frequenly on my mind, perhaps because Mr. B & I _still_ have no one we can really count on WTSHTF. Our closest friends (the ones WE'D call to help us bury the body) and family are many states away and those we socialize with are strictly good times type of people who wouldn't want to "go there".

I think surviving alone is not impossible but joining forces with people you can trust to watch your back (and vice versa) increases your chances exponentially. Don't know if that's ever gonna happen for us here in the big city (where one might need it most), but we'll continue to trudge on as though we'll be alone against the world. On the positive side, having to learn self reliance at all times can be liberating. It's how I was brought up, but now, it has a whole new meaning.

----------


## vahtryn

If I'm living where I am now, my friend/room mate and I know we're gonna band together.  If I'm living elsewhere it will just be me and my dog for the most part.  If I'm with someone serious of course I'd want them along with me.

I wish my sister and several of my best friends could unfortunately I live in California, and the friend up north here is a nine and half hour drive from me with no traffic when going through LA.

I know I could provide for me and my dog, and probably a serious relationship if I had to.  That's pretty much it for me.

----------


## oldsoldier

I guess it would depend on the where I was foraging. For the most part (75%) I would do my foraging by myself. Not for lack of people to do so with but I feel like outside of an urban area I could do better looking out for myself alone than have to worry about someone else's back and search for food or whatever at the same time. If however It was in an urban area I'd likly take one or two friends who can provide perimeter security while I look for____________.

----------


## your_comforting_company

I'm taking the wife and kids, and with the exception of several of you guys (if you make it here) everyone else can ride that rollercoaster on their own. Once they've all died off, me and the Mrs. can get to work repopulating the world  :Drool:

----------


## BENESSE

You've got my vote YCC, go forth and repopulate. The planet could do much worse...

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

My immediate and extended family, GF know to get to me, they know my planned waiting time and each know what the traveling plans are. Most of my extended fam are kind of yuppish and only camp for a week each year in state camp grounds. Being fam, I told them they will be oput to work and if they are slackers, they get left out for the Zombies........

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

It would appear that we are in the same boat as some of you here. For us, It would just be the immediate family and whomever we could meet up with, of those of you here on this Forum.

----------


## JPGreco

Again, being where I am, getting out is difficult, so I'm staying put.  My extended family owns several houses in a row on one street, so we have a good deal of land and space for a crowded area.  I would offer to bring my extended family in since they do live around here.  I would offer to friends as well.  Trust would be in short supply though with a lot of people.

Other than that, if it was a have to get out situation, I would head for my friend's place in PA.  He may or may not know I'm coming, but thats where I'm heading with whoever I can drag with me.  Not to impose on him, but that would be my target area.

----------


## BENESSE

I was actually thinking of the benefit of banding together in a _bug in_ type of scenario where you really need to protect your turf from criminals and intruders. Maybe you can learn to sleep with your eyes open (I have in many a meeting) but ultimately you need people to stand watch and do many other things that would be extremely difficult to do if you were alone.

----------


## JPGreco

Well, that would be the hope.  Unfortunately, I think the only two people in the immediate local family that have a gun is me and my cousin (both have shotguns, but mine needs to be checked out since its old).  So we're shot handed in a gun fight for sure, but I do like the idea of banding together for more than protection.  Many hands can make light work in the possibility of farming or fishing.  The deer population is a little big around here, but I would expect that to be dessimated rather quickly in any scenario where food supply is disrupted.  However, a drop in commercial fishing would allow for a rebound in fish populations hopefully in the case of long term disruption, especially in regards to fuel problems.

----------


## BH51

The greatest emergency preparedness scenerio that concerns me most is
a massive earthquake (as I sit on a fault-line) and as luck would have it, a
maximum security prison not but a few miles away....The criminal element
would be one of my very first concerns..on top of being stranded on an
Island of collapsed bridges which equals "no help soon".....We (my clan)
would have to fend for ourselves for some time without power or emergency
assistance....there could come a time when the fuel in your new SUV could
be worth more than your SUV, and the lighter in your pocket worth YOUR
weight in gold...I have a very realistic plan....................................BH51

----------


## Rick

B - When you are alone in a bug in scenario you have to learn to set alarms that will give you a heads up that someone(s) is in your area. A table in front of a door with a vase sitting only half on the edge so if the door is opened the table is moved and the vase goes crashing to the floor is but one example. There are remote cameras and FM transmitters and all sorts of gizmos that are relatively cheap and battery operated that could be set up some distance away and remotely monitored. Just a couple of examples.

----------


## Reverend Greg

I have my immediate family to take care of.....but I know I will have several of my cub scout family that will need me so......I guess I will have to get them too.....And I have YCC's address memorized ,we are going to keep south Georgia for ourselves,you guys can have the rest
(G)

----------


## BENESSE

> B - When you are alone in a bug in scenario you have to learn to set alarms that will give you a heads up that someone(s) is in your area. A table in front of a door with a vase sitting only half on the edge so if the door is opened the table is moved and the vase goes crashing to the floor is but one example. There are remote cameras and FM transmitters and all sorts of gizmos that are relatively cheap and battery operated that could be set up some distance away and remotely monitored. Just a couple of examples.


The predicament of living in a high-rise building in the middle of NYC will present all sorts of unique challenges WSHTF. 
Under normal conditions we are probably safer than most people living anywhere. Can't get in past the doorman, can't go up without the elevator man literally taking you up. Can't get to me unannounced. And if someone did manage to do it, I could see who it was and I wouldn't open the doors. (which are metal)
Now if TS really HTF, and none of the building staff were around, we (the residents) would need to barricade the front door and have it manned 24/7. The building has high cameras on the outside so the staff (we) can see the street on two sides of the building as well as the lobby. The goal, IMO, would be to prevent the building from being breached under any circumstances. Aside from guarding the entrance, armed people (this is where you'd need more than Mr. & Mrs. B) would need to monitor the street from random high floor windows and be prepared to act if there's trouble at the front door. Etc, etc. 
If we ever got criminals _inside_ the building, the battle would pretty much be lost. And that's my biggest fear. Oh...and not being able to flush.

----------


## MidWestMat

I am probably looking at a bug in situation.  My clan is my immediate family, although I have some friends who might show up with their families.  They are low on preparatons, but one is a Corpsman and disaster services coordinator, the other an ex cop.  So at least i would have a mission for some of those 'extra' guns!  Nice to have extra hands, eyes, and guns.  Also have other independent country folk with whom we are well connected for trade and support.

If things REALLY go to heck, than it is off to the old homestead.

----------


## 1stimestar

Me, my 12 year old son, my 9 year old daughter.  That's it.

----------


## bigpaul

I'm looking at a bug in situation-just me, the wife and the dog, we live in a semi rural small market town( population 1,500) in south west England.

----------


## Aurelius95

Don't think I'll be bugging out.  I've got an 11 week old in the house.  Family is about 120 miles south of here.  So, if we can't drive, we stay put.  Otherwise, head to the MIL's house - rurally located.  I'm of the mindset to help those if I can, but consider first my family's health and well-being.

----------


## EdD270

"Who's your clan? (or not)"
I'm in the Owl clan. That's the patrol I was in in Woodbadge training in Scouts.

----------


## cbr6fs

Had this discussion the other day with a mate in the US.

He is stocking up on ammunition, food, supplies and effectively turning his house into a fort, but only for him and his Mrs (no kids).
I was talking to him and trying to advise him that surviving on your own no matter how well prepared over the long term is going to difficult at best, impossible at worst.

In my opinion the only way to survive long term is by a community effort.
Maybe your skilled and experienced at most things, i'll guarantee that at some stage you'll come across something you need help with.

Even if you don't what happens if you the experienced and knowledgeable one takes ill or is injured or best case scenario gets old?

The only way to do it is have people around you that share a common goal and that you trust.
That base will then grow, you'll have a blacksmith, a baker, a repair man, farmers, hunters etc etc exactly how communities have lived for thousands of years across the globe.

It doesn't matter what country, climate, language they speak/spoke communities occurred because they work.

So i think it's great to be prepared, build experience and knowledge but if the S really does HTF then long term it's only by pulling together that we as a race and species will survive and hopefully even flourish.



Cheers
Mark

----------

